# cougars for surplus?



## CEMEC (14 Jun 2007)

Has any one heard of Cougars and Leoprds being surplused. We are looking for some modern Vehicles for the Canadian Military Education Centre  www.cmedcentre.ca

Cheers Grant


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jun 2007)

Browse the ADM(Mat) internet site for disposal items.


----------



## bisonmedic (14 Jun 2007)

The Edmonton City Police Service just received an armoured vehicle a few weeks ago from Edmonton Garrison, not sure if they got it as surplus or had it donated to them. New life for old kit, it should work well for the EPS tactical teams.


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Jun 2007)

hrmmm surplus cougars eh?

forget an iltis, THATS what I want for Driving around the city!!


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Jul 2007)

CEMEC said:
			
		

> Has any one heard of Cougars and Leoprds being surplused. We are looking for some modern Vehicles for the Canadian Military Education Centre  www.cmedcentre.ca
> 
> Cheers Grant



see Own a Piece of History http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64298.0.html


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (20 Jul 2007)

I don't think you will see to many leopards sold as surplus, a few may end up in museums, but the majority will end up as scrap metal, like the old centurion was dispossed of.


----------

